# G20 Failed Emissions Test - need help



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got a 1992 G20 5-speed car that just failed emissions. It has been well cared for, but failed nonetheless. I would like to hear the forums experiences in terms of potential issues that might lead to this problem. 

BTW, the car has about 100k on it currently. I just called and the EGR valve (if needed is about $130) while the O2 sensors are $167 a piece and if needed I will need 3. 

Damn this can be expensive.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

your car should only have one o2 sensor. try changing the spark plugs,wires, cap and rotor. also change the oil and filter. then take and spry some carb cleaner in the throttle body while running. it will die alittle but just keep reving it and it will clean out. this should help your problem. also you might want to check all your vaccum hoses.my car is also a 92 with a 5 speed change over, turbo, bigger injectors, and jwt ecu. and im good on my emmissions.hope this helps!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

*Thanks*

I would like to acquire a Haynes manual or equivilent, are these the same as an SER manual?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

You didn't advance the timing did you? If so, retard it to stock timing position.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

*Timing*

No I did not. My car is bone stock. I tinker with my TR6, but haven't had to mess with this car until now.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

AS FOR THE MOTOR THINGS THEY ARE THE SAME AS LONG AS YOU GET THE BOOK FOR THE SAME YEAR.ALTHOUGH YOU SHOULD HAVE A FSM IN THE TRUNCK IN A CASE. IF NOT YOU CAN CHECK THE SERNET CLASSIFIEDS OR EBAY.


----------

